# Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!



## Administrator (1. Oktober 2009)

*Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,695641


----------



## LoosaW (1. Oktober 2009)

Ja genau, nehmt den Leuten noch früher den Spaß am Spiel und verratet am besten DIREKT was am Ende passiert... -.-


----------



## HanFred (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



LoosaW schrieb:


> Ja genau, nehmt den Leuten noch früher den Spaß am Spiel und verratet am besten DIREKT was am Ende passiert... -.-


   es ist eine komplettlösung. da sind spoiler in der regel zu erwarten.  
 lies sie einfach nicht, tu ich vorerst auch nicht.


----------



## stawacz79 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



LoosaW schrieb:


> Ja genau, nehmt den Leuten noch früher den Spaß am Spiel und verratet am besten DIREKT was am Ende passiert... -.-


 

 wer sagt das du verpflichtet bist,dir das durchzulesen


----------



## usayadis (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Super, ich bin an einer Stelle angekommen, bei der es unmöglich ist das Spiel fortzusetzen! Also 2h für die Katz gespielt, wie kann es sein, dass sowas vorkommt... 


Spoiler



edit: Ich bin beim Novizenhof dem Krieger nahe gekommen und kam in die Vulkanfestung. Dort habe ich dann soweit alle Aufgaben gemacht, bis auf die Kampf-Grundausbildung (schaffte den letzten Kampf einfach nicht). Habe dann die Mordgeschichte soweit gelöst, dass ich auf den Mörder wartete. Nachdem ich den Zweikampf wieder verloren hatte, ging mein Gegner schnurrstracks zum Bad und wartete auf mich. Nach etlichen Versuchen konnte ich ihn dort besiegen und so den Mord aufklären. Ich kann aber nicht mehr die Kampausbildung beenden, weil keiner der NPCs mir dazu eine Möglichkeit mehr bietet...Toll sowas, ganz großes Kino.


----------



## kirbmann (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

hey du musst erst die grund ausbildung abschlißen dann dan den mord aufklären hatte das gleiche problemm hab einfach nen früheren spielstand genommen dann noch mal gemacht jetzt bin ich magier LG der kirb


----------



## kirbmann (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

ach ja und denn bronco kannst am besten besiegen in dem mit caspar sprichts der sagt dir den tips wie du an ein scher schlechtes schwert kommst und wie du den typen besoffen machen kannst denn tauscht er das schwert mit dir und ist total einfach zu besiegen


----------



## Bocky77 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Der Kampf mit Bronco ist echt hart. Das Problem bei dem Typen ist, dass der immer mitten in der eigenen Kombo nach hinten springt und einen einen ordentlichen Konter reinhaut. Man muss dafür sorgen, dass der immer mit dem Rücken an einer Wand steht. Dann hauste denn auch um ohne diesen "feigen" Trick


----------



## Wizzardtheone (2. Oktober 2009)

*RISEN*

Sauber ne Sache das Spiel, hab auch schon ewig darauf gewartet das GOTHIC 1 einen würdigen nachfolger bekommt. Risen hat das geschafft obwohl es mit Gothic ja bis auf die atmosphere cha design und Terrain ähnlichkeit ja nix am Hut. 

 p.s ich muss jetzt gerade die zugbrücke öffnen !! Der Echsentempel ist echt hart und nicht Bronco, da hab ich zwar auch 20 minuten dran rumgekaut aber der ist geschichte der miese Mörder 

 Antwort: Sag doch gleich was am Ende passiert! häää? hier ist doch ne kompletlösung die verrät dir das doch sowieso! 

 Ich brauchte die lösung nur kurz ( und zwar wegen den namenlosen gräbern die hätte ich nie gefunden!


 pyranha vor noch so ein Spiel und Ihr macht euch unsterblich!


----------



## Wizzardtheone (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: RISEN*



Wizzardtheone schrieb:


> Sauber ne Sache das Spiel, hab auch schon ewig darauf gewartet das GOTHIC 1 einen würdigen nachfolger bekommt. Risen hat das geschafft obwohl es mit Gothic ja bis auf die atmosphere cha design und Terrain ähnlichkeit ja nix am Hut.
> 
> p.s ich muss jetzt gerade die zugbrücke öffnen !! Der Echsentempel ist echt hart und nicht Bronco, da hab ich zwar auch 20 minuten dran rumgekaut aber der ist geschichte der miese Mörder
> 
> ...


 p.p.s

 Die ganzen console Befehle stehen in ner ini drin aber ich weiß nicht wie man den testmode starten kann
 außer durch nen mem-hack dann kann man die console wieder per circumflex taste öffnen


----------



## BOMBER2 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: RISEN*

ich kann bei craig keine teil für das schwert kaufen  die option habe und hatte ich nie alle anderen hab ich ..
kent wer dei lösung? hab au ale ws im lager gemacht nur das schwert fehlt und ich bekomm von ihm einfach ned das 5te teil


----------



## Macko93 (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: RISEN*



BOMBER2 schrieb:


> ich kann bei craig keine teil für das schwert kaufen  die option habe und hatte ich nie alle anderen hab ich ..
> kent wer dei lösung? hab au ale ws im lager gemacht nur das schwert fehlt und ich bekomm von ihm einfach ned das 5te teil


 Normalerweise musst du Craig auffordern, dass er mit dir in der Arena kämpft. Du besiegst ihn und plünderst dir das letzte Teil einfach.

 Ich hab eine andere Frage. Wieso kann ich in der Hafenstadt die Bilder für die Geheimgänge nich anklicken? Ich würde nämlich gerne das Erbstück finden und mit Scordo sprechen, aber ich bekomme es nicht auf die Reihe, diese Bilder zu "aktivieren". Weiß jemand wieso?

 MfG


----------



## Minkh17 (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: RISEN*



Macko93 schrieb:


> BOMBER2 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ich kann bei craig keine teil für das schwert kaufen  die option habe und hatte ich nie alle anderen hab ich ..
> ...


   Du musst locker vorm Bild stehen und 1x klicken, nicht wir wild vor dem bild hin und her laufen und dauerklicken. Es gibt nämlich keinen Namen vorm Bild den man suchen muss, wie z.B. Geheimschalter oder so.

 Hab ich auch nur durch zufall rausgefunden.


----------



## Kudan (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: RISEN*

Hey!

 Ich habe ein Problem wegen des Schwertes:

 Ich habe 4 und brauch noch das von Luis(glaub so heisst der) aber der is tot, weil ich den ghul aus der Höhle zu ihm gezogen hab!!

 Kann mir jemand helfen? Gibts da vielleicht einen Cheat oder so?


----------



## makybu (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: RISEN*

hmm ihr seit echt lustig, da ihr zwar beschreibt, wo man die 3. Schale (3 Goldschalen) herbekommt (Der gefangene Schatzsucher). Nur verweist ihr bei letzteren lösung wieder auf erstere, was einem Teufelskreis ziemlich nahe kommt. Ich möchte nun gerne wissen, wie ich den Typen befreien kann, damit ich die 3. Schale bekomme oder wo ich die 3. Schale herkrieg um ihn zu befreien


----------



## HanFred (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: RISEN*



makybu schrieb:


> hmm ihr seit echt lustig, da ihr zwar beschreibt, wo man die 3. Schale (3 Goldschalen) herbekommt (Der gefangene Schatzsucher). Nur verweist ihr bei letzteren lösung wieder auf erstere, was einem Teufelskreis ziemlich nahe kommt. Ich möchte nun gerne wissen, wie ich den Typen befreien kann, damit ich die 3. Schale bekomme oder wo ich die 3. Schale herkrieg um ihn zu befreien


   du musst mit ihm (Olf, oder) sprechen, nur er weiss, wo sie ist. dazu musst du 



Spoiler



entweder hinten über's dach und ins linke fenster klettern


, dann siehst du Olf tagsüber auf der bank sitzen, wenn du dich nach verlassen des zimmers nach rechts richtung treppe bewegst und währenddessen deinen blick nach links richtest. oder du gehst 



Spoiler



durch den geheimgang der banditen


 ins haus, den du natürlich zuerst entdecken musst, was bei dir vielleicht storybedingt noch nicht der fall ist. das geht vermutlich nur nachts, da man dabei im haus die treppe raufschleichen muss.


----------



## HanFred (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: RISEN*



Kudan schrieb:


> Hey!
> 
> Ich habe ein Problem wegen des Schwertes:
> 
> ...


   hatte er das teil nicht im inventar? :-o


----------



## HoschiROM (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: RISEN*

ich hänge in akt 2  mit patty auf auf eim friedhof - wo ich ein hinweis auf stahlbarts schatz ausgraben soll - aber er gräbt einfach nicht ! egal wie wild man auf der schaufel rumdrückt


----------



## HanFred (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: RISEN*



HoschiROM schrieb:


> ich hänge in akt 2  mit patty auf auf eim friedhof - wo ich ein hinweis auf stahlbarts schatz ausgraben soll - aber er gräbt einfach nicht ! egal wie wild man auf der schaufel rumdrückt


   du musst die schaufel auch nicht anklicken sondern einfach nur das kreisrunde, sandige stück boden ansehen (wobei kein text erscheint!) und die linke maustaste drücken. eine schaufel braucht man, aber die hast du ja im inventar.


----------



## DeadBody666 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: RISEN*



makybu schrieb:


> hmm ihr seit echt lustig, da ihr zwar beschreibt, wo man die 3. Schale (3 Goldschalen) herbekommt (Der gefangene Schatzsucher). Nur verweist ihr bei letzteren lösung wieder auf erstere, was einem Teufelskreis ziemlich nahe kommt. Ich möchte nun gerne wissen, wie ich den Typen befreien kann, damit ich die 3. Schale bekomme oder wo ich die 3. Schale herkrieg um ihn zu befreien


 Die dritte Schale bekommst du oben am leuchtturm! Dem Kerl der da sitz musst Du mit Taschendiebstahl den "Telekinese"- Zauber klauen. Wenn du den hast, gehst Du in den Turm und schaust nach oben da liegt die Schale. Benutze den "Telekinese"- Zauber und Du bist stolzer Besitzer der Schale!


----------



## XXDjangoXX (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: RISEN*

Hey Leute,  
 ich verzweifel gerade an der Ausbildung zum Magier in der Vulkanfestung. Ich soll ja bei Meister Illumar alle Zutaten für die Sprüche des 1. Siegels lernen. Ich hab auch schon die ersten drei gelernt, aber ich finde einfach nicht heraus wo ich die Zutaten für: "Nautilus" und "Illusion" und "Witz" lernen kann.  

 Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?  Danke schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## IBoss (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: RISEN*

Die Zutaten für Illusion findest du bei Abrax im Labor (Buchständer). Die anderen kannst du dann mit den Novizen austauschen.


----------



## XXDjangoXX (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: RISEN*

Das hat perfekt geklappt. Danke für die schnelle Hilfe


----------



## Xtreme-Player (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: RISEN*

Also ich hab auch ein Problem 

 ich bin im 2.Akt und soll halt für Patty die Gräber suchen.Hab ich gemacht, wollte zu Patty gehen doch die wurde entführt.Man führte mich zu Romanov, dort bin ich den Deal eingegangen dass ich den Schatz aus der Höhle raushole und er mir im gegenzug dafür Patty freilässt.(War dir entscheidung richtig?)

 Soweit so gut^^ Doch wenn ich in der Höhle bin und das Grab ausgegraben habe und die Kiste öffnen will sterbe ich. 
 Hab das grab von "Belbur"(wenn der so heißt^^) ausgegraben.

 Irgendwie hab ich keine Idee wie ich vorgehen muss.
 Kann mir jemand helfen?

 Danke im Voraus


----------



## GrievousRemake (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: RISEN*

Ich hoffe, ich werde dafür nicht gebannt, aber den Spruch muss ich einfach loswerden:

Ich hab das alles schon als kostenlose Beilage in der GameStar


----------



## HanFred (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: RISEN*



Xtreme-Player schrieb:


> Also ich hab auch ein Problem
> 
> ich bin im 2.Akt und soll halt für Patty die Gräber suchen.Hab ich gemacht, wollte zu Patty gehen doch die wurde entführt.Man führte mich zu Romanov, dort bin ich den Deal eingegangen dass ich den Schatz aus der Höhle raushole und er mir im gegenzug dafür Patty freilässt.(War dir entscheidung richtig?)
> 
> ...


   lies alle fünf hinweise noch einmal durch. das rätsel ist wirklich einfach, vermutlich denkst du zu weit.
  wenn du es trotzdem wissen willst: 



Spoiler



es ist das grab, dessen name in keinem der schriftstücke erwähnt wird.


 noch genauer? ok: 



Spoiler



zu den ghulen hoch, das erste grab links.


 die entscheidung war ok. aber mach sicherheitshalber einen richtigen save, bevor du Romanov wieder ansprichst. die folgequest ist bei einigen aus dem WoR-forum verbuggt (bei mir war sie es nicht).


----------



## Zocker134 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: RISEN*

Weiß jemand bei wenn man noch Erzschürfen lernen kann, außer diese schatzsucher?


----------



## Wizzardtheone (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: RISEN*

WOW Ich bin durch, RISEN ist neben Batman Arkham Asylum das beste Spiel 2009 sowie das beste RPG das ich je gespielt habe, wie gesagt das Risen ist das Gothic 2 das es nie gab !

 mal auf RAGE abwarten 

 ps und derweil DIABLO 3 spielen


----------



## Scharkk (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: RISEN*

Hallo zusammen ich hab ein ähnliches Problem wie in ein paar Posts über mir.

  Ich brauch noch die Heilzauber-Zutat für Illumar, habe aber keine Ahnung wo ich die finden soll? Hab schon alle Quest auf der Festung gelöst.

  Help pls    

 EDIT: lol ups. hatte genau noch ein Quest über und zwar musste ich einem noch ein Buch geben, und zack da sagt er es auch schon. >.< xD

 Danke trotzdem


----------



## lenz1990 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: RISEN*

ich habe ein problem ich suche den meister abrax finde den aber nicht ich weis das er in der bilbiothek irgentwo ist undda hats ne geheim tür aber ich finde da nicht mehr weiter hab e schon ale türen geöfnet auser den knopf bei dem kristal den konte ich noch nciht öffnen kann mir ja jemand genau helfen


----------



## FreePette (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: RISEN*



lenz1990 schrieb:


> ich habe ein problem ich suche den meister abrax finde den aber nicht ich weis das er in der bilbiothek irgentwo ist undda hats ne geheim tür aber ich finde da nicht mehr weiter hab e schon ale türen geöfnet auser den knopf bei dem kristal den konte ich noch nciht öffnen kann mir ja jemand genau helfen


   wenn du vom Treppeneingang geradeaus gehst siehst du ganz am Ende rechts in der Ecke ein Loch. Als Krabbeltier kommst du da durch... da sitzt er dann in seinem Kämmerchen


----------



## lenz1990 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: RISEN*

ich finde den tüpen ned nur eine tür mitten in der gruft da bei der bibliothek wen ich da ziehe gescheit gar nix  kahm nur so ein skeletkrieger  und und dan hats da noch so eine magische tür die hab ich ned auf kannst du mir da helfen?


----------



## nighthawk017 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: RISEN*

die quest "der mordfall" kann ich nicht abschliessen.ich setzt mich in die badewanne,aber nix passiert.habs auch schon mit allen tageszeiten versucht.


----------



## HahneGerhard (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: RISEN*

ich kann die grundausbildung nicht abschließen , da ich schon den mordfall geklärt habe und bronco fort ist, mit dem ich in der arena noch kämpfen soll. was kann ich machen


----------



## HahneGerhard (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: RISEN*

ich kann die grundausbildung nicht abschließen , da ich schon den mordfall geklärt habe und bronco fort ist, mit dem ich in der arena noch kämpfen soll. was kann ich machen


----------



## StylePat (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: RISEN*

Ich kann Craig im Banditenlager nicht auffordern mit mir in die Arena zu gehen!! Hab die anderen 3 besiegt! Ohne Craig kann ich auch Brogar nicht herrausfordern, weiß da wer neh Lösung?


----------



## tatsu127 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*

wie GEIL ey -.- echt 13 Stunden gespielt und jetzt bin ich an einer stelle angekommen wo ich nicht weiterkomme...
 und zwar bin ich jetz im Tempel und muss die große Zugbrücke öffnen ... ok denk ich mir wird ja nicht so schwer sein , nur hab ich jetzt den jägertrupp gekillt und dachte eig das die karte die ich brauche bei denen droppt ... was ist les ich mal hier auf der seite und da steht das ein gewisser herr DORK in der zelle sein müsste , nur bei mir ist er nicht drin weil ich ihn nie befreit habe aus dem nordost tempel , bin ich nochma zum nordosttempel , da hab ich ihn auch angetroffen in seiner zelle aber ich kann nicht mit ihm reden, es passiert nix! und was soll ich jetzt machen?! bitte um hilfe, falls es eine lösung für mein problem gibt!


----------



## horeg (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*

Ich glaub nicht das du unbedingt den Dork brauchst. Der Jagdtrupp der Echsen ist bei der Jagdhütte von Jasmin.
 Einfach diesen Trupp noch umhauen und der Anführen hat dann die Karte


----------



## Aymido (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*

Hey Leute,
 habe da mal so ein problem......
 ich war zuerst in der Hafenstadt und habe mich da bei den ordenkriegern beworben und nach erfolgreicher beendigung bin ich in die vulkanfestung gegangen, da habe ich ALLE nebenquest fertig gemacht und auch den hauptquest der magier, habe von jedem meister die quests beendet und soll dann zu dem einem magier gehen und ihm dann beichten das ich fertig wäre, damit das nächste kapitel starten, aber es passiert nichts..........er sitzt da auf seiner bank und sagt nichts.....aber habe alle quests fertig....kein meister will noch was von mir.....was ist da los, kann mir da we weiterhelfen ??

 lg Aymido


----------



## stawacz79 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*

du bist bei dem falschen,,du musst zu dem der vor diesem tempel steht,,dann gehts auch weiter


----------



## Vordack (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*



Aymido schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> habe da mal so ein problem......
> ich war zuerst in der Hafenstadt und habe mich da bei den ordenkriegern beworben und nach erfolgreicher beendigung bin ich in die vulkanfestung gegangen, da habe ich ALLE nebenquest fertig gemacht und auch den hauptquest der magier, habe von jedem meister die quests beendet und soll dann zu dem einem magier gehen und ihm dann beichten das ich fertig wäre, damit das nächste kapitel starten, aber es passiert nichts..........er sitzt da auf seiner bank und sagt nichts.....aber habe alle quests fertig....kein meister will noch was von mir.....was ist da los, kann mir da we weiterhelfen ??
> 
> lg Aymido


 
 Moin,

 das gleiche Prob hatte ich auch. Ich hoffe Du hast noch ein altes Savegame vor der Vulkanfestung 


 Der eine Meister am Tor sagt Dir ja etwas wie "Du hasr schon so viel für uns getan, ich hab keine Probe für Dich".


 Der Knackpunkt ist, Du mußt mit ihm reden BEVOR Du mit Ignatius sprichst über seine Aufgabe sprichst. 


 Hier: http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10740174&postcount=2

 und hier: http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10740174&postcount=2


 Gruß, Jan


----------



## Aymido (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*

Nein habe natürlich keinen andern Savezeitpunkt......d.h. muss wohl alles nochmal spielen ?....was fürn kack bitte ?....kann doch nicht sein das man in dem spiel wirklich alles in einer reinfolge spielen musst, damit es funktioniert, normal hat man immer mehrere möglichkeiten......

 Lg Aymido


----------



## Aymido (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*

aber eins noch, ich hatte mit dem am tor also mit pallas, zuerst geredet, dann erst mit ignitus oder wie der beim tempel heißt....


----------



## stawacz79 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*

es muss auf jedenfall auch andere möglichkeiten geben,,ich hab da zb garnich drauf geachtet und hab alle prüfungen erfolgreich gemeistert,,,


----------



## Aymido (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*



stawacz79 schrieb:


> es muss auf jedenfall auch andere möglichkeiten geben,,ich hab da zb garnich drauf geachtet und hab alle prüfungen erfolgreich gemeistert,,,


 aber welche möglichkeit gibt es noch ? auf meiner questkarte von de hauptquest wird mit der eine magier angezeigt, aber ansprechen geht halt nicht, laufe stundenlang rum und laber jeden an, aber nichts hilft........gibt es noch einen versteckten meister ?? außer der im kellergewölbe ( abrax oder so ) ?

 lg


----------



## stawacz79 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*

hmm also da is abrax(oder wie der heißt)im keller,dann der typ am ausbildungsplatz,dann der mit den schriftrollen,der am eingang,und der vorm tempel,,ignatius

 ich glaub das müssten die sein


----------



## Sage (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*

Bleibt zu hoffen, dass dieses Sonderheft besser ist,
als das zu Gothic3.
Denn das war echt enttäuschend!

Sage


----------



## Vordack (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*



Aymido schrieb:


> stawacz79 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > es muss auf jedenfall auch andere möglichkeiten geben,,ich hab da zb garnich drauf geachtet und hab alle prüfungen erfolgreich gemeistert,,,
> ...


 
 Es gibt keine andere Möglichkeit. Manche machens intuitiv richtig und mnche versemmelns halt. Istn bekannter Bug.

 Entweder aufn Patch warten oder in meinem Link oben werden Savegames angeboten glaub ich.


----------



## Blubberkopf (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*

Muss man eigentlich zwingend in die Hafenstadt oder kann man sich direkt einer Gruppe anschließen?


----------



## demoness (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*

früher oder später musst du in die hafenstadt. du kannst allerdings vor deinem ersten besuch dort, zuerst ins banditenlager schauen und dort alle quests machen. dann bist du quasi einer (obwohl du erst nach ein paar quests in der hafenstadt offiziell aufgenommen wirst)


----------



## DeadBody666 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*

Ich stehe jetzt in der Kartenkammer und soll links und rechts Büsten auf den Altar stellen. Welche Büsten sind das? Bitte genaue Beschreibung: Name/ Beschreibung z.B. Alte Büste/ Ort XY

 Danke im voraus!


----------



## mcmas1 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*



DeadBody666 schrieb:


> Ich stehe jetzt in der Kartenkammer und soll links und rechts Büsten auf den Altar stellen. Welche Büsten sind das? Bitte genaue Beschreibung: Name/ Beschreibung z.B. Alte Büste/ Ort XY
> 
> Danke im voraus!


   steht in der komplettlösung drin , die sind bei den 3 Schatzsuchern


----------



## DeadBody666 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*



mcmas1 schrieb:


> DeadBody666 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich stehe jetzt in der Kartenkammer und soll links und rechts Büsten auf den Altar stellen. Welche Büsten sind das? Bitte genaue Beschreibung: Name/ Beschreibung z.B. Alte Büste/ Ort XY
> ...


 
 Wo die alle sind weiss ich!  Ich habe 8 Büsten und weiss nicht welche beiden ich da hinstellen muss! Habe alles ausprobiert!


----------



## SoulReaver256 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*

Moin! Ich bin gerade bei dem Titanhelm und bekomme die zweite Büste nicht. Um genau zu sein, bin ich "Ignorieren Sie die Tür fürs Erste und nehmen Sie stattdessen den Durchgang links davon, in der Sie auf einem Altar die Büste eines Königs finden; nehmen Sie die Büste an sich und kehren Sie in die vorige Kammer zurück." genau hier. Wenn ich die Büste an mich nehme, fällt hinter mir das Gitter runter und ich finde keinen Ausgang. Wie komme ich raus??


----------



## HanFred (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*



SoulReaver256 schrieb:


> Moin! Ich bin gerade bei dem Titanhelm und bekomme die zweite Büste nicht. Um genau zu sein, bin ich "Ignorieren Sie die Tür fürs Erste und nehmen Sie stattdessen den Durchgang links davon, in der Sie auf einem Altar die Büste eines Königs finden; nehmen Sie die Büste an sich und kehren Sie in die vorige Kammer zurück." genau hier. Wenn ich die Büste an mich nehme, fällt hinter mir das Gitter runter und ich finde keinen Ausgang. Wie komme ich raus??


 telekinese


----------



## SoulReaver256 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*



HanFred schrieb:


> SoulReaver256 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Moin! Ich bin gerade bei dem Titanhelm und bekomme die zweite Büste nicht. Um genau zu sein, bin ich "Ignorieren Sie die Tür fürs Erste und nehmen Sie stattdessen den Durchgang links davon, in der Sie auf einem Altar die Büste eines Königs finden; nehmen Sie die Büste an sich und kehren Sie in die vorige Kammer zurück." genau hier. Wenn ich die Büste an mich nehme, fällt hinter mir das Gitter runter und ich finde keinen Ausgang. Wie komme ich raus??
> ...


   Wie komme ich denn über Telekinese raus? Kann man das Gitter anheben? Habs aber über die Teleporter gelöst, brauchte sowieso noch einiges.


----------



## HanFred (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*



SoulReaver256 schrieb:


> HanFred schrieb:
> 
> 
> > SoulReaver256 schrieb:
> ...


   nicht um raus zu gehen, sondern um die statue von ausserhalb des gittertors zu nehmen.


----------



## Tommykocher (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*

Also im Finale habt ihr einen Fehler!  Der Feuertitan kniet sich nur hin, wenn man die Feuerbälle die er einem entgegen schleudert, mit dem Schild pariert und seinen Kopf trifft! Dann geht er sofort in die Knie... Hab so ,als ich das raus hatte,keine 5 min gebraucht... Na ein "kurzes" Ende...  Hab gleich nochmal als Magier angefangen^^


----------



## Bofur77 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*

Das Schwert Sturmwind ist bei mir ein Bastard 
Schwert und kein Zweihänder, und macht auch nur 
60 anstatt wie beschrieben 75 Schaden. 

Voll schlechter als mein Obsidian Schwert !


----------



## stawacz79 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*

ich hab da grad n problem im osttempel,wenn ich ganz unten angekommen bin und durch die tür zu den skeletten gehn will,dann werd ich jedes mal wieder in dem darüberliegenden raum teleportiert


----------



## HanFred (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*



Bofur77 schrieb:


> Das Schwert Sturmwind ist bei mir ein Bastard
> Schwert und kein Zweihänder, und macht auch nur
> 60 anstatt wie beschrieben 75 Schaden.
> 
> Voll schlechter als mein Obsidian Schwert !


   Sturmwind ist definitiv ein bastardschwert. Seelentrinker ein zweihänder.


----------



## HanFred (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*



stawacz79 schrieb:


> ich hab da grad n problem im osttempel,wenn ich ganz unten angekommen bin und durch die tür zu den skeletten gehn will,dann werd ich jedes mal wieder in dem darüberliegenden raum teleportiert


   das ist ein kamerabug. es gibt mehrere herangehensweisen:
   - kamera tief halten (hat bei mir nicht ausgereicht)
   - schleichen oder langsam gehen (hat beides nicht funktioniert)
  - seitwärts durch die tür gehen (habe ich nicht ausprobiert)
   - springen (hat manchmal funktioniert)
   - waffe ziehen und blockend durch den türrahmen gehen (hat prima funktioniert) 


 edit: bitte keine crosspostings!


----------



## stawacz79 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*

hmm ok ich werds mal versuchen,danke


----------



## EXtReMeGAmeR (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*

hey ich hab ein großes problem  
ich habe einmal ziemlichen mist gebaut und Meister Bromlar getötet ... dann kam autospeichern >.< und jetzt sind alle sauer auf mich und die brüfung bei meister vitus hab ich zwar aber wenn ich mit ihm  reden will sagt er : ich will nicht mit euch reden , mörder .... was soll ich machen ? bitte kein neues spiel


----------



## EXtReMeGAmeR (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*

Meister abrax findet man indem man in der Bibliothek isst


----------



## stawacz79 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*



EXtReMeGAmeR schrieb:


> hey ich hab ein großes problem
> ich habe einmal ziemlichen mist gebaut und Meister Bromlar getötet ... dann kam autospeichern >.< und jetzt sind alle sauer auf mich und die brüfung bei meister vitus hab ich zwar aber wenn ich mit ihm  reden will sagt er : ich will nicht mit euch reden , mörder .... was soll ich machen ? bitte kein neues spiel


   versuchs mit der schrifftrolle*witz*


----------



## EXtReMeGAmeR (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*

zu meister abrax kommt man wenn man in der bibliothek von der tür aus rechts geht und dann am rechten ring zieht einfach klicken wenn man davor steht


----------



## Herbboy (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*



HanFred schrieb:


> Bofur77 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das Schwert Sturmwind ist bei mir ein Bastard
> ...


 alerdigs sind bastardschwerter halt auch zweihandwaffen - vlt auch daher die mißverständnisse


----------



## xclvoi (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*

Ich kann Taylor einfach nicht finden und somit den Mord nicht aufklären, weiß jemand wo der Kerl ist? Er ist nicht da wo er auf der Karte eingezeichnet ist!


----------



## Herbboy (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*



xclvoi schrieb:


> Ich kann Taylor einfach nicht finden und somit den Mord nicht aufklären, weiß jemand wo der Kerl ist? Er ist nicht da wo er auf der Karte eingezeichnet ist!


 isser vielleicht in einem der quartiere am pennen? 

 taylor war doch der, der dich auch am anfang begleitet, oder?


 vlt isser auch im "oberen bereich" ?


----------



## xclvoi (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*



Herbboy schrieb:


> xclvoi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich kann Taylor einfach nicht finden und somit den Mord nicht aufklären, weiß jemand wo der Kerl ist? Er ist nicht da wo er auf der Karte eingezeichnet ist!
> ...


   Hmm, also ich bin Anfangs keinem gefolgt, weder Bruno (links) noch Taylor (rechts). Normalerweise müsste er doch irgendwann mal dort stehen, im rechten Flügel der Eingangshalle. Im oberen Bereich habe ich ihn auch noch nicht gesehen, in diese heilige Halle darf ich noch nciht reingehen. Naja und das er schläft halte ich für unrealistisch, bei mir ist es gerade Mittags.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*



xclvoi schrieb:


> Herbboy schrieb:
> 
> 
> > xclvoi schrieb:
> ...


 is tapylor nicht der, mit dem du _ganz _am anfang, nachdem du erstmals in der feste bis und meister pallin (?) im eingangsbereich angesprochen hast, mitgehen sollst? 

 und tot is der auch nicht zufällig...?  

 vlt. geh selber mal schlafen bis abends und schau dann nochmal ^^


----------



## xclvoi (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*



Herbboy schrieb:


> xclvoi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Herbboy schrieb:
> ...


   Ah, hab ihn gefunden, hatte ihn Schweinescheiße schaufeln lassen   
 Trotzdem Danke  für die Hilfe!


----------



## EndlessDark89 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*

hmm.. Also ich frage mich inzwischen: Nach der einführung, nach den quests bei den banditen bis zu don, und fast nach hafenstadt... bin immer noch in meinen klamotten, die ich seit der strandung hatte...
Also habe eben keine rüstungen gefunden bis jetzt..obwohl ich schon an so vielen orten war, und queste gelöst habe... und kaufen ,so viel kohle hab ich auch nicht?...
was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Herbboy (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*



EndlessDark89 schrieb:


> hmm.. Also ich frage mich inzwischen: Nach der einführung, nach den quests bei den banditen bis zu don, und fast nach hafenstadt... bin immer noch in meinen klamotten, die ich seit der strandung hatte...
> Also habe eben keine rüstungen gefunden bis jetzt..obwohl ich schon an so vielen orten war, und queste gelöst habe... und kaufen ,so viel kohle hab ich auch nicht?...
> was mache ich falsch?


 nichts, es gibt in dem spiel quasi keine rüstungen, und auch waffen gibt es vergleichsweise seht wenig. es ist bei anderen spielen VIEL mehr der fall, dass man sich immer wieder mal ne bessere rüstung oder waffe kauft. bei risen bleibst du extrem lange bei der gleichen ausrüstung, du kaufst ganz selten mal ne waffe oder so... ich bin schon im letzten kapitel als magier und hab EINE waffe gekauft im gesamten spiel - als rüstung eine "robe" hab ich vom orden einfach bekommen, als ich weit genug aufgestiegen war...


----------



## backpfeife (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*

Hab Risen jetzt durchgespielt und knapp 20std. gebraucht. Die Komplettlösung von PCGames hat ein wenig geholfen zum Schluss hin aber das Spiel hat mir wirklich die ganze Zeit sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Seit langem das erste Spiel was ich mal wieder durchgespielt hab.
  und es lief auf meinem system einwandfrei ohne ruckler auf 1680x1050 und den höchsten einstellungen.

  TIP TOP das game


----------



## stawacz79 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*

wow 20 std  bist du geflogen  da war ich grad im zweiten kapitel


----------



## HanFred (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*



stawacz79 schrieb:


> wow 20 std  bist du geflogen  da war ich grad im zweiten kapitel


   ich noch im ersten.  
 aber das ist doch egal. jeder soll so spielen, wie er es mag. besser schnell als gelangweilt.


----------



## stawacz79 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*

klar das auf jedenfall,nur verpasst man doch viele schöne sidequests die teilweise spannender als die hauptquests sind


----------



## Ascylion (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*

hey mal ne frage ich finde einfach nicht heraus wie ich die karte aufmachen kann wo die stellen für die piratengräber eingezeichnet sind kann mir da wer helfen ?


----------



## stawacz79 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*

ähm auf M wie Map und dann questmap   

 edit:oder war dat auf L?musste mal probieren,,is mir grad irgendwie entfallen


----------



## HanFred (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*

guckt man das normalerweise nicht unter *L* wie questlog nach?
  quest markieren und dann rechts den reiter mit der questmap auswählen. 

 edit: also doch.


----------



## stawacz79 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*



HanFred schrieb:


> guckt man das normalerweise nicht unter *L* wie questlog nach?
> quest markieren und dann rechts den reiter mit der questmap auswählen.
> 
> edit: also doch.


   ich wusste es  ich glaub ich sollt nich soviel kaffee trinken


----------



## Grollvs (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*

"Haben Sie schließlich die Zutaten für alle sechs Spruchrollen herausgefunden, informieren Sie Meister Illumar darüber, um den theoretischen Teil dieser Prüfung abzuschließen und Ihre Prüfung abzulegen."

Ist das alles?! Kein Wort dazu wo ich herausfinde wo ich herausfinde welche Zutaten ich brauche? Mir fehlen noch drei. Unter KOMPLETTlösung verstehe ich aber was anderes. Ich habe keine Ahnung wo ich noch nach Hinweisen suchen soll. Habe schon alles in der Vulkanfestung abgeklappert... :o/


----------



## Herbboy (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*



Grollvs schrieb:


> "Haben Sie schließlich die Zutaten für alle sechs Spruchrollen herausgefunden, informieren Sie Meister Illumar darüber, um den theoretischen Teil dieser Prüfung abzuschließen und Ihre Prüfung abzulegen."
> 
> Ist das alles?! Kein Wort dazu wo ich herausfinde wo ich herausfinde welche Zutaten ich brauche? Mir fehlen noch drei. Unter KOMPLETTlösung verstehe ich aber was anderes. Ich habe keine Ahnung wo ich noch nach Hinweisen suchen soll. Habe schon alles in der Vulkanfestung abgeklappert... :o/


 - rede mit allen novizen, die auch nen namen haben, zB auch das mit dem streit wegen des truthahns musst du ins reine bringen.
 - lies alle buchständer, die du finden kannst
 - hast du auch die "geheime bibliothekt" gefunden? da findest du glaub ich auch was
 - ggf. auch bei abrax fragen, den du fidnest, wenn per nautilusspruch durch die geheime bibliothek durch ne lücke gehst

 das is ne quest, die du durchaus "nebenbei" machen kannst, also mach ruhig auch noch andere quest parallel. du musst die nicht an einem stück machen.


----------



## Grollvs (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Grollvs schrieb:
> 
> 
> > "Haben Sie schließlich die Zutaten für alle sechs Spruchrollen herausgefunden, informieren Sie Meister Illumar darüber, um den theoretischen Teil dieser Prüfung abzuschließen und Ihre Prüfung abzulegen."
> ...


   Ich danke! War mir nicht bewusst, das die Quest so sehr mit den scheinbar unwichtigen Quests verknüpft war.


----------



## babajager (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*

hmm komplettlösung? also ich konnte hier die lösung zu diversen quest nicht finden...

 zb: wie bekomme ich den schmied dazu das er ne pause macht?


----------



## ziegenbock (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*



babajager schrieb:


> hmm komplettlösung? also ich konnte hier die lösung zu diversen quest nicht finden...
> 
> zb: wie bekomme ich den schmied dazu das er ne pause macht?


 du mußt mit seinem chef sprechen. der sagt dir, das du die beiden schmiedelehrlinge, die in der nähe sind, zum arbeiten schicken sollst. dann nochmal mit dem chef sprechen und dann kann der schmied pause machen.


----------



## stawacz79 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*

ich hab da auch grad n kleines problem

 ich bin grad dabei mit mendoza und seinem trup den echsentempel zu stürmen..so nun soll ich vor gehn und eine zugbrücke runter lassen,,ok alles klar,,hab ich gemacht,,nun folgen die leute mir aber nicht  
 ich hab schon die ganzen grotten alleine ausgeräuchert,und hab soviele ausgänge gefunden das ich letztenendes am banditenlager wieder rausgekommen bin  

 kann mir da einer helfen und weiß wies weiter geht


----------



## DonLennschi (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*



stawacz79 schrieb:


> ich hab da auch grad n kleines problem
> 
> ich bin grad dabei mit mendoza und seinem trup den echsentempel zu stürmen..so nun soll ich vor gehn und eine zugbrücke runter lassen,,ok alles klar,,hab ich gemacht,,nun folgen die leute mir aber nicht
> ich hab schon die ganzen grotten alleine ausgeräuchert,und hab soviele ausgänge gefunden das ich letztenendes am banditenlager wieder rausgekommen bin
> ...


 Bei mir ist das auch schon so seit der Quest "Der Tunnel". Keiner kommt mit,weder Mendoza plus Nhang,der "befreite" Oger "Dork"(oder so?) sach auch nur immer "komm wieder!" oder "Du Freund", Und selbst der verschi... Druide zu dem ich dann extra nochmal gelaufen bin redet nicht mit mir sondern wünscht mir nur viel Erfolg oder so! Son Shit!
 Schon zwei Leute die Hilfe brauchen


----------



## babajager (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*



ziegenbock schrieb:


> babajager schrieb:
> 
> 
> > hmm komplettlösung? also ich konnte hier die lösung zu diversen quest nicht finden...
> ...


 
 ok dann ist es wohl nen bug, konnte nur einen der schmiedelehrlinge finden, auf der questkarte wird auch nur einer makiert.

 mfg


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*



babajager schrieb:


> ziegenbock schrieb:
> 
> 
> > babajager schrieb:
> ...


bei mir lief einer irgendwo im dorf rum, der andere saß oben auf der stadtmauer quasi direkt über dem schmied, machte grad selber ne pause.


----------



## Th0ma5 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*

Ich hab auch ein Prob. Ich will nämlich schmieden lernen aber Oscar sagt immer nur "Verschwinde du Mistkerl", weil ich ihm das goldene Schwert weggenommen habe... die anderen Schmiede bringen mir kein schmieden bei... witz zauber hab ich auch schon versucht, war wirkungslos und das goldene Schwert hab ich vom Don zurückgeklaut aber ich kanns ihm nicht wiedergeben.  So was jetzt?


----------



## ziegenbock (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*



Th0ma5 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch ein Prob. Ich will nämlich schmieden lernen aber Oscar sagt immer nur "Verschwinde du Mistkerl", weil ich ihm das goldene Schwert weggenommen habe... die anderen Schmiede bringen mir kein schmieden bei... witz zauber hab ich auch schon versucht, war wirkungslos und das goldene Schwert hab ich vom Don zurückgeklaut aber ich kanns ihm nicht wiedergeben. So was jetzt?


 in der hafenstadt kannst du doch auch noch schmieden lernen, so weit ich mich erinnern kann.


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*

Zum Nachdenken:

Früher, da konnte man alle Komplettlösungen umsonst aus dem Spieleregal im Versandhandel mitnehmen. Meist lagen sie auch "zum mitnehmen" an den Kassen aus. Höchstens stand dort ein Döschen wo man überschüssiges Kleingeld hineinwerfen konnte - wenn's an der Kasse mal wieder zu lange dauerte.

Und wie sieht es heutzutage aus? Heute erhält man keine Komplettlösungen mehr umsonst. Heute muss man die überteuert kaufen. Und nur im Fachhandel liegen dicke Wälzer wo jede Quest, jede Landkarte und alle Orte im Spiel haarklein für den Spieler erklärt werden.

Die Frage die sich mir schon seit Längerem stellt ist: Was lohnt sich mehr? Welchen Vorteil ziehe ich als Autor der Lösung sie umsonst zum Download anzubieten? Sollten Lösungen nicht grundsätzlich kostenpflichtig sein? Wie schön wäre es eine Komplettlösung des Spiels "Risen" in der Hand zu halten die über 400 Seiten groß ist und fast so dick wie ein Roman ausschaut?...

Ich persönlich finde es uncool Lösungen zum kostenlosen Download bereit zu stellen..... Lohnt sich der Aufwand garnicht mehr Lösungen zu verkaufen? Wie schick sähe wohl so ei Lösungsbuch im Rollenspiele-Regal aus?


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (13. November 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*

...Mir ist gar nicht bekannt dass Inquisitor Mendoza einen Feuertitan beschworen hat. Der ist nämlich schon seit Urzeiten in seinem Verlies eingesperrt. Inquisitor Mendoza will ihn nur für seine eigenen Zwecke - nämlich als Waffe gegen die Titanen - benutzen.


----------



## g0dric (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*

"Immer, nachdem Ihr Gegner Feuerbälle oder Energiekugeln abgeschossen hat, kniet er sich für einige Sekunden hin."[PC Games]

Er kniet sich erst dann hin, wenn er mit Feuer- bzw. Energiekugeln schießt und man es schafft, mit dem Schild zumindest eine Kugel auf ihn umzulenken!


----------



## Cb85 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*

Ich habe ein Prob.

  Akt 3: Echsentempel die Krypta
  Ich Stehe in dem Nebenraum beim Inquisitor aber er geht nicht mit zu Vince der an der wand zugange ist.
  dort ist auch kein Loch zu sehen wo ich durch kann.

  ist das ein Bug oder habe ich was vergessen?
  wenn ich die Säule drehe kommen keine Infos mehr.

  mfg


----------



## DeadBody666 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*

Einfach den Spielstand nochmal laden oder nen Spielstand vorher ausprobieren. Hatte das Problem auch!


----------



## Cb85 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*

jo hat geklappt ..

  aber jetzt hängt der beim tor  wenn ich den letzen schädel auf den Altar lege.... anscheinend ist die Story durcheinander gekommen..
 der Druide schickt mich weg und Cyrus steht vor dem tempel und will den Druiden befreien und mit dem durch den Tempel gehen hilft nicht 
 ... der Druide ist  schon wieder in seiner Hütte und das game stürzt beim öffnen des Großen Tores ab ... 

 gehe gerade Sämtliche quests ab aber nun gibt es nichts was ich machen kann, selbst als ich das inventar mit dem testmode aufgefüllt habe....


----------



## Zombieflame (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*

ich hab auch n problem und zwar weiß ich nicht wie ich bei der quest mit den kristallscheiben weiterkommen soll, da der inquisitor mir gesagt hat ich soll mit severin reden und severin mich aber sofort angreift wenn ich in seine nähe komme.. kA warum und ich kann auch kein gespräch mit ihm anfangen -.- 
 ah und ich hab i-wie in dem moment wo mir das mit dem schwertkämpfen also parieren oder konter oder so war das nich ganz aufgepasst und weiß jetz nicht wie das geht.. kann mir da einer helfen?


----------



## Yvonne092 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*

Hey Leute 

Ich hab ein kleines Problem und zwar hab ich den quest von Patty fast abgeschlossen aber den Typ der sie irgendwo eingesperrt hat umgebracht ...jetzt weiß ich nicht wo Patty eingeschlossen ist und kann den quest nicht abschließen. Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich Patty finde?? Liebe Grüße Yvonne


----------



## dohderbert (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*

Hallo Yvonne, 

 Patty ist hier 

 http://www.worldofrisen.de/images/risen_comicskarten/kermit/pattys_zelle.jpg


----------



## Yvonne092 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*



dohderbert schrieb:


> Hallo Yvonne,
> 
> Patty ist hier
> 
> http://www.worldofrisen.de/images/risen_comicskarten/kermit/pattys_zelle.jpg


 Vielen Dank. Jetzt weiß ich bescheid supi... bin zwar jetzt fast beim endgegner aber is ja nicht schlimm   Lg yvonne


----------



## Yvonne092 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*

Hi an Alle!

Ich hab schon wieder ein problem...=( Und zwar muss ich in den Tempel vom Baditenlager und da die Teile der Titanenrüstung finden. Alles kein Problem ich geh rein mach alle Viecher dadrinn platt hab aber nur eine Büste gefunden. ich war schon überall hab alle Ecken abgesucht aber keine spur von der 2. Büste...die erste hab ich in einem der Särge gefunden...

Liebe Grüsse an Alle 
yvonne


----------



## dohderbert (22. März 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*

Du bist doch dort wo die Drilinge sind oder ?
Der Bandit am Eingang sagt dir, dass einer in die Falle gegangen ist und die Falltür runtergefallen ist.. Die 2. Büste ist da unten, du musst praktisch die Falltür runter 

mfg
doh


----------



## entscheider (24. März 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*

huhu zusammen... wollte mal wissen.. man findet im osttempel eine alte silbermünze...habe aber noch net raus wofür die eigendlich gut ist... ist sie zuwas gut weiß da wer mehr??


----------



## entscheider (24. März 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*

Petty ist der weg hoch in der Ruine...da ist eine verschlossende tür zum meer hin..schlussel hat romanov.


----------



## entscheider (24. März 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*

@ Yvonne 092..
wenn im Banditenlager im tempel bist.. raum mitte..
Rechts hoch Levitieren.
da sind 3 Türen
linketür = skelett
tür mitte = schalter
rechte tür = Raum mit 5 Sarkophage (Bürste1)

Links hoch.
auch 3 Türen
linketür = schalter. rechtetür = skelett.
tür mitte raum mit 12 bodenfallen, der weg ist.. 
links anfangen
1 feld vor, 1 feld rechts 1 feld vor,1 feld rechts, und dann vor auf letzte feld.
Drüben, Helben umlegen...
1 Sakophag (Bürste2)

hofe hann dir so was weiterhelfen..
P.S: Spitzhacke nett vergessen


----------



## entscheider (25. März 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*



Yvonne092 schrieb:


> Hi an Alle!
> 
> Ich hab schon wieder ein problem...=( Und zwar muss ich in den Tempel vom Baditenlager und da die Teile der Titanenrüstung finden. Alles kein Problem ich geh rein mach alle Viecher dadrinn platt hab aber nur eine Büste gefunden. ich war schon überall hab alle Ecken abgesucht aber keine spur von der 2. Büste...die erste hab ich in einem der Särge gefunden...
> 
> ...


   huhu habe dir anwort auf BETA PC Games geschreiben schau mal nach wenn magst...


----------



## entscheider (31. März 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*

versuche mal ein witzzauber auf oscer dann sollte es gehen...
hafenstadt walter lernt schmiden und vulkanfestung der waffen schmied auch..


----------



## bikerboy2 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*

Kann mir bitte einer sagen wo ich ursigors schädel finde,ich habe mendosa getötet habe mir alles von ihm genommen sogar das kommische auge das man den feuertitan sehen kann.nur den schädel hate er nicht dabei komme aber ohne schädel nicht zum feuertitan.kann mir dabei jemand weiter helfen.im vorraus schon mal danke.
mfg.bikerboy


----------



## RisenFreak (2. August 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*

Hi
Ich hab ein Problem bei Risen. Bei dem Quest "Öffne die große Zugbrücke" soll man für Mendoza Vince holen damit der wederum ein Loch in die Wand hackt. Bei einer Komplettlösung habe ich erfahren das man 5 Schriftsäulen lesen soll, das habe ch auch getan. Dann sollte man mit Mendoza sprechen (auch das habe ich versucht zu tun aber er sagt immer Dinge wie "geh weiter"). Nachdem man mit ihm geredet hat soll es bei Vince ein kleines Loch geben wo nur ein Nautilus durch passt....
aber dadurch das Mendoza sein Maul nicht aufkriegt ist da keins. Bitte helft mir.
Danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## rogash (13. August 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*

Hallo Leute ich habe ein problem bei dem titanenhelm ich bin bei dem banditenlager in die höle rein über den abgrund habe dann auch die aschebestie gekillt und bin mit levitation auf diee andere seite zum eingang des dungeons aber jetzt ist da eine tür ähnlich wie die die man mit einer spitzhacke einschlägt aber sie lässt sich nicht öffnen könnt ihr mir helfen?
danke


----------



## niggeszigges (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*

bei mir is ein problem aufgetreten.
und zwar wenn ich mit eldric in seiner zelle geredet habe und sage das wir zu seiner hütte gehen sollen, dann steht er auf aber bewegt sich nicht und bleibt stehen obwohl ich ihm folgen soll..ich habe den spielstand mehrmals geladen und es erneut versucht doch es hat nich geklappt 
wiessn ihr vllt was ich da machen könnte


----------



## Herbboy (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*



niggeszigges schrieb:


> bei mir is ein problem aufgetreten.
> und zwar wenn ich mit eldric in seiner zelle geredet habe und sage das wir zu seiner hütte gehen sollen, dann steht er auf aber bewegt sich nicht und bleibt stehen obwohl ich ihm folgen soll..ich habe den spielstand mehrmals geladen und es erneut versucht doch es hat nich geklappt
> wiessn ihr vllt was ich da machen könnte


vielleicht müssen ALLE gegner in der Höhle erst tot sein - check das mal. Oder irgendein Gegenstand muss noch mitgenommen werden.


----------



## niggeszigges (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*

also ich hab eig alle gekillt...aber ich werds nochma checken...
danke trotzdem...
ansonsten i welche patches oder so ?


----------



## niggeszigges (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*

nein daran lags nich...
ich rast aus...ey die ganzen kack quests umsonst nur weil der spast sich nich bewegt...
abfuck...-.-
aber trotzdem danke
weiß sonst irgendjemand was ich machen kann oder was sich machen lässt


----------



## Lublinski (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*



niggeszigges schrieb:


> nein daran lags nich...
> ich rast aus...ey die ganzen kack quests umsonst nur weil der spast sich nich bewegt...
> abfuck...-.-
> aber trotzdem danke
> weiß sonst irgendjemand was ich machen kann oder was sich machen lässt


   hmm .. hast du Ihm seinen Druidenstab gegeben? Der ist auf dem weg zum Tempel links am wegesrand, der Wolf führt dich auch zu dem Stein.


----------



## modernlive96 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*

Wo finde ich eigentlich gute Rüstungen und was hat es mit den Schwert stücken aufsich die man im Moorgebiet findet?


----------



## risenbabe (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*

hy leute kann mir bitte wer verraten wo der meister abrax is?? bin e schon unten in der geheim bibliothek aba finde den nicht!!!   danke lg


----------



## MaximilianSchwiercz (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*

bei mir geht das iwie nicht hab die Hafenstadt gleich am Anfang gemacht und dadurch eine Empfehlung für die Vulkanfeste bekommen dort hab ich dann alle Prüfungen gemacht aber meister ignatius redet nicht mehr mit mir und auch sonst keiner der meister in der Stadt war ich auch und hab mit meister belschwur geredet und dort alles gemacht aber den quest von meister pallas hab ich nie bekommen bzw kann ich den quest prüfung der meister nicht abschliesen! muss ich da jetzt alles noch mal machen?


----------



## MaximilianSchwiercz (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*



risenbabe schrieb:


> hy leute kann mir bitte wer verraten wo der meister abrax is?? bin e schon unten in der geheim bibliothek aba finde den nicht!!!   danke lg


   der is wenn du in der bibo gleich die tür gegenüber mit zauber öffnest und in dem raum mit nautilus durch ne kleine öffnung gleich da


----------



## Herbboy (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*

Sprech am besten mal auch alle Schüler an - vlt. fehlt da noch eine Info oder so? Warst Du auch schon auf dem Friedhof in der einen Ecke? Ich bin jetzt auch nicht sicher, is schon was her: kannst´Du denn schon in den "oberen" Bereich gehen? oder ist der noch versperrt?


----------



## MaximilianSchwiercz (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Risen-Komplettlösung: So meistern Sie alle Haupt- und Nebenquests!*

ja hab auch schon alle prüfungen gemacht aber ignatius spricht nicht mit mir


----------



## fische233 (9. August 2011)

ich hab ein problem ich hab die krautstängl in der vulkanfestung verteilt... allerdings kommt bronko nicht in denn waschraum... oder dauert das länger bis der kommt ???


----------



## Dengarder18 (2. Oktober 2011)

Wieso zum Teufel kann ich meine Schaufel bei den Gräbern nicht benutzen?Auch wenn ich mit Patty zum Friedhof laufe(sie gibt mir den Sclüssel),aber nichts geht mit der Schaufel !!!


----------



## vic93 (14. Januar 2012)

Wieso bleibt es abend obwohl ich bis mittags geschlafen habe auf jeden fall ist es noch dunkel und es wird auch nicht mehr hell egal wie oft ich auch schlaffen gehe


----------



## Xorron222 (7. Februar 2012)

Ich brauche Hilfe ich wies das Eldric in dem Tempel ist und das Kraftfeld habe ich auch schon berührt aber wenn ich dann wieder zu Cyrus gehe um ihm zu sagen das ich eldric weis wo eldric ist kann ich nur mit ihm handeln.
Ich würde aber gerne weiter kommen


----------



## Herbboy (7. Februar 2012)

Ist Eldric nicht der Gefangene Magier/Cleriker in so einer Zelle? ich meine, dass Du da in dessen Zelle gelangen musst - bin nicht mehr ganz sicher, aber vlt durch diesen Nautilus-Zauber, durch den Du zu einer Art Schnecke wirst. Damit kannst Du durch schmale Ritzen durchkommen.


----------



## Xorron222 (8. Februar 2012)

vic93 schrieb:


> Wieso bleibt es abend obwohl ich bis mittags geschlafen habe auf jeden fall ist es noch dunkel und es wird auch nicht mehr hell egal wie oft ich auch schlaffen gehe


 
Stell dein Monitor doch heller


----------



## Pwngy (9. Juni 2012)

Ich habe ein problem...bei der Quest mit den krisstallscheiben ich habe die 5missione gemacht aber habe trotzdem nur 4scheiben ich weiss nicht was ich machen soll?!


----------



## sesam99 (6. März 2013)

Sturmwind ist ein Bastardschwert


----------

